# Paph King Arthur



## bwester (Jan 2, 2007)

This plant was given to me by an older man in our society down here. He said he couldnt get it to flower. I moved it over to s/h (the old type..... grrr dont get me started) and pretty much ignored it..... and yes that is a sherbert container


----------



## Heather (Jan 2, 2007)

Raspberry I hope! 
 

mmmm....raspberry sherbert!!!!

oh! oh! nice paph!!


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 2, 2007)

good blooming!
(still got a snowman there, eh?)


----------



## bwester (Jan 2, 2007)

MoreWater said:


> good blooming!
> (still got a snowman there, eh?)



yeah.. pretty much a joke since we had a whole 4 days of cold weather. It was 80 friggin degrees this saturday!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice flowering!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 2, 2007)

I have one of these. Maybe I will consider moving it to S/H, yours has done well!!!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW! Now there's a specimen plant. Good growing, Blake!:clap:


----------



## cdub (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey dudes (and dudets) don't forget to include parentage when posting photos of hybrids, except maybe for the most complex of the complex hybrids. I know I could look it up, but it would be nice to see when looking at the forum. Thanks!


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 3, 2007)

King Arthur is a very old cross... I think there is only one clone still out there ('Bourgogne'). I guess it was used as a cut flower for a long time.

King Arthur = Bingleyense x Monsieur de Curte (I don't think that helps much).

I have lots of these... They are weeds.


----------



## lienluu (Jan 3, 2007)

From wildcatt


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2007)

I especially love the pot!


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 4, 2007)

that is a really nice flower

I use many different types of containers....like margarita mix


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 4, 2007)

Speaking of King Arthur... It hasn't really been used in hybridizing for about 20 years. But, it seems like there must be something that needs to be crossed with it. Any suggestions? I was thinking a small round white or green complex. Something small and round, anyway.

Rob


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 4, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> Speaking of King Arthur... It hasn't really been used in hybridizing for about 20 years. But, it seems like there must be something that needs to be crossed with it. Any suggestions? I was thinking a small round white or green complex. Something small and round, anyway.
> 
> Rob



Perhaps something small and round like bellatulum or a related brachypetalum species or hybrid would be nice. Bellatulum would shorten the stem which is a negative trait, but would enhance the color. Putting it back onto a nice charlesworthii would be interesting also. If you put this onto a green complex do you think the color would be muddy?


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 4, 2007)

slippertalker said:


> Perhaps something small and round like bellatulum or a related brachypetalum species or hybrid would be nice. Bellatulum would shorten the stem which is a negative trait, but would enhance the color. Putting it back onto a nice charlesworthii would be interesting also. If you put this onto a green complex do you think the color would be muddy?



I don't honestly know. Usually the complex greens are pretty neutral in terms of color contribution, I think. I've only done a few crosses along these lines myself. I know that green x white = white (usually). What I'm thinking is that the color of King Arthur is pretty darn nice, size is pretty good, and it is really the form that is lacking if you compare it to modern breeding. 

I have two options that I'm seriously considering (based on what is blooming right now). One is Paph. Freckles 'Moonstone' (a beautiful almost perfectly formed little thing, unlike most of the Freckles - but smallish). The other is a Paph. Primcolor (primulinum x concolor), which again is small but amost perfectly round and armeniacum yellow (another oddity, most Primcolors aren't round). Since I have lots of divisions of King Arthur in bloom, I could try a few different things, I guess.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote: the color of King Arthur is pretty darn nice, size is pretty good, and it is really the form that is lacking if you compare it to modern breeding. Something to widen out the dorsal

Now I don't know if I really like the modern breeding in complexes...I do like these early bred ones. I would breed it to maybe something like this or maybe one of the pink ones that Ross recently posted




Paph Shadowfax Haley





Paph Sunset 'Alpha' would maintain King Arthur's color


----------



## paphreek (Jan 4, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> I don't honestly know. Usually the complex greens are pretty neutral in terms of color contribution, I think. I've only done a few crosses along these lines myself. I know that green x white = white (usually). What I'm thinking is that the color of King Arthur is pretty darn nice, size is pretty good, and it is really the form that is lacking if you compare it to modern breeding.
> 
> I have two options that I'm seriously considering (based on what is blooming right now). One is Paph. Freckles 'Moonstone' (a beautiful almost perfectly formed little thing, unlike most of the Freckles - but smallish). The other is a Paph. Primcolor (primulinum x concolor), which again is small but amost perfectly round and armeniacum yellow (another oddity, most Primcolors aren't round). Since I have lots of divisions of King Arthur in bloom, I could try a few different things, I guess.



There is good precedent for Rob's thinking: Paeony (nice and round) x Redstart (older form, but dark color) made Paph Orchilla













Sorry, I didn't have a picture of Orchilla alone in my file.

Also, somewhere on this web page is Paph (Redstart x bellatulum). This might give a good idea of what King Arthur x bellatulum might look like.
http://translate.google.com/transla...la+Bell%22&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=G&as_qdr=all


----------

